# Scenes from the last day of summer (unofficially)



## HeavenHell (Sep 5, 2012)

I love kayaking, especially on a calm lake on a bright sunny day. Here's a couple of shots I took yesterday to help get through the cold dark winter that's right around the corner.


----------

